# boot gentoo da floppy

## fedeliallalinea

Voglio installare gentoo su un vecchio pc. Il problema che non fa il boot da cd, quindi leggendo questo articolo ho provato con il floppy. Il problema sorge quando cerco di fare il chroot che mi da il seguente errore:

 *Quote:*   

> # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> chroot: kernel too old

 

Ho provato con altri floppy di boot ma l'errore e' sempre lo stesso.

Qualcuno sa dirmi perche' mi da questo errore o ha un'altra soluzione.

Gazie

----------

## morellik

In effetti il boot floppy di tom da' l'errore che dici come dalla

discussione di seguito

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=27951

Ti ho messo un immagine per floppy che puoi scaricare da

http://www.gentoo.it/utility/bootdisk.img

e creare il bootdisk con:  dd if=bootdisk.img of=/dev/fd0 bs=1k count=4096

Prova con questa immagine, altrimenti un'altra soluzione e' seguire queste istruzioni tratte dal forum suddetto:

Download Redhat's bootnet.img (you'll probably need a drvnet.img as well for network card support) from any of the Redhat mirrors. Here's one: ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/redhat/redhat/linux/8.0/en/os/i386/images/

To create the floppy(s) in Linux: dd if=bootnet.img of=/dev/fd0

Boot the first disk you created with bootnet.img. At the boot: prompt, enter linux rescue

Choose your language and keyboard, and chances are your nework card isn't listed. Press F2 at the card selection screen and insert your drvnet disk as instructed. From the much larger list of drivers, choose your card and optional parameters (I had to specify IO and IRQ).

Configure your net card with DHCP or manually, and choose FTP as your connection method. Enter mirrors.kernel.org for a server (IP 204.152.189.120 if you don't have DNS setup) and redhat/redhat/linux/8.0/en/os/i386/ for the directory.

After pressing OK it will download three images, not that you can really tell as it isn't very informative. Though it may appear to be doing nothing, a peek at your network hub will let you know it is actually downloading a final image. This takes about 3 minutes for quick-to-assume-its-not-working types like me!

Now Redhat wants to attempt to mount your supposed Redhat installation - we are in rescue mode, remember. Just hit SKIP, and boom! A # prompt! Continue with the chroot as per the installation guide, after mounting the /mnt/gentoo and /mnt/gentoo/boot.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Grazie mille ho risolto con il dischetto della redhat. Con bootdisk.img sono riuscito fare il chroot ma non avevo la rete.

In piu' vorrei dirti che nella doc c'e' scritto:

```
# /usr/bin/env-update
```

che invece si trova in:

```
# /usr/sbin/env-update
```

Grazie mille ancora!!

----------

## cerri

Confermato (ma non ce n'era bisogno).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Finalmente dopo 2 giorni di lavoro sono riuscito a installare gentoo (passando per lo stage3)

su un vecchio pentium 133MHz con 32Mb di ram. Adesso pero' devo fare un bel emerge -u system.

Ringrazio infinitamente morellik.

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> su un vecchio pentium 133MHz con 32Mb di ram.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *morellik wrote:*   

>   [...]
> 
> Ti ho messo un immagine per floppy che puoi scaricare da
> 
> http://www.gentoo.it/utility/bootdisk.img
> ...

 

hem io sn + complicato... per fare il discoda windows come si fa???

xè tutti i miei pc con linux in realtà sono sprovvisti di lettore floppy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hem io sn + complicato... per fare il discoda windows come si fa???
> 
> xè tutti i miei pc con linux in realtà sono sprovvisti di lettore floppy 

 

Esiste un'utility che si chiama rawrite cercala su internet. A volte la includono nei cd di alcune distro come ad esempio RH e Mandrake.

----------

## xchris

esiste anche winrawrite..

(stessa cosa con gui)

http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/rawwrite.htm

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> esiste anche winrawrite..
> 
> (stessa cosa con gui)
> 
> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/rawwrite.htm
> ...

 

Parlavamo della stessa cosa   :Wink: 

Quello che ho usato io molto tempo fa aveva l'interfaccia grafica   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

ah  :Smile: 

io pensavo parlassi dell'originale...

usato un sacco di volte  :Smile: 

ciaooo

----------

## CLABART

Scusate la banalità, per voi, mi ritrovo una copia della distribuzione Gentoo 2004.3 (2 cd) allegata ad una nota rivista che vorrei installare su un mio vecchio PC di prova IBM 300 GL il cui Bios non permette il boot da cd, perciò sarei costretto a creare un floppy di boot mediante il btmgr 3.7-1, attraverso il link http://www.toms.net/rb/, che all'atto pratico non non ha fatto nulla.

Mi potreste aiutarmi?

Grazie 

Claudio

----------

## gutter

Intanto benvenuto  :Wink: 

Che tipo di problemi hai riscontrato? Puoi fornirci ulteriori informazioni?

----------

## ilithiiri

Io ho "appena" installato Gentoo su un Dell della mia ragazza, con solo il lettore floppy.

Occorrete:

- 4 dischetti floppy

- stage gentoo

- portage snapshot

i 4 dischetti li scarichi dal sito della Slackware, possibilmente della 9.1, e ti scarichi:

- boot.i

- installation1

- installation2

- network

Parti con boot.i dentro, ti chiede poi il root e inserisci installation1, poi ti chiede il secondo e inserisci installation2, poi ti da un prompt.

Al prompt scrivi network ed inserisci il disk network: dovresti ora avere una connessione ethernet funzionante.

Adesso segui diligentemente il manuale di installazione, semplicemente utilizzando lo stage gentoo che ti sei scaricato (e.g. su cdrom).

PROBLEMI:

- bzip2, mi sembra che non sia disponibile sulla slack; poco male.. su un'altra postazione "s-bzippi" il .bz2 e lo ricrei come .gz..

- non ne ho avuti altri

Purtroppo il tom's root-boot NON FUNZIONA PIÙ essendo basato su un kernel troppo vecchio.

Lo avessi saputo prima non avrei perso una giornata di moccoli.

Per problemi, ask.

-marco-

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho mergiato il post di CLABART con questo thread

----------

## CLABART

Grazie per il tuo interessamento, scusami se non ti rispondo subito: sono ancora in ufficio appena arrivo a casa accendo la "baracca" e ti rispondo. 

Prima di installare una versione di Linux su un pc Pentiun IV like (ne ho 2: 1 notebook e 1 laptop), preferisco impratichirmi su un vecchio pc che faccia da muletto, ammesso che il suo processore (P II 233 Mhz) ce la faccia.

Claudio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si si io ho usato il floppy per un 133  :Very Happy: . Ti consiglio comunque di partire dallo stage3

----------

## mouser

[OT]

Chiedo scusa per l'OT ma

 *CLABART wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ne ho 2: 1 notebook e 1 laptop
> 
> 

 

???? I notebook ed i laptop non sono la stessa cosa?

Io ho sempre chiamato indifferentemente nei due modi i pc portatili!

Quelli da scrivania sono i desktop, più precisamente i tower quelli che stanno in verticale!

Mi sono sempre sbagliato???  :Embarassed: 

[/OT]

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Si penso che siano la stessa cosa  :Wink: 

----------

## CLABART

E basta!!! 

Sì lo so che sono la stessa cosa, nella fretta di chiudere il pc, in ufficio, ho fatto un refuso! 

Ebbene sì volevo dire che possiedo (e usiamo almeno una volta la terminologia italica) 1 portatile ed 1 da tavolo.

----------

## gutter

@CLABART: Mi pare sia eccessivo prendersela per così poco non ti pare  :Wink: 

----------

## CLABART

Eccomi qui a casa!

Rispondo alla tua precedente domanda, accendendo il pc parte il btmgr 3.7.1 che indica le periferiche scansite in cui seleziono con F8 l'asterisco sul cd-rom, indi salvo e faccio boot it (e qui mi dà un box rosso di errore "disk error! 0xAA") e seleziono quit to bios in cui mi dice "nessun sistema operativo inserito".

Praticamente non risolvo nulla.

Mi sembra di aver letto nel post sopra che si può avviare il pc con il disco di boot di redhat, posso farlo o devo modificare qualcosa?

Stamattina ho provato ad installare redhat 3.7 su un pc (Pentium I 133 Mhz) con il floppy di boot, installazione andata a buon fine, ma il S.O. è di una lentezza........ da far venire sonno!!!! 

Alla fine ho riposto il pc su uno scaffale; per cui mi sto chiedendo se mi può succedere la stessa cosa con il pc-muletto (PII 233 Mhz 128 Mb di ram) di casa?

Claudio

----------

## CLABART

Ho creato il boot disk image con rawwritewin.exe senza problemi, ma ora dopo il boot al prompt # ho digitato:

# chroot  /mnt/gentoo

# chroot  /mnt/gentoo/boot

ma di dà errore: "No suche file or directory"

Che devo fà????

----------

## gutter

La dir la dovresti creare prima (quella procedura è valida se usi il liveCD di gentoo), lancia il comando:

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Chiaro con il floppy di redhat non trova la cartella /mnt/gentoo perche' non esiste. Basta che la crei ma prima devi fare tutti i passi che faresti con il cd

----------

## prada

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> ....vecchio pentium 133MHz con 32Mb di ram. Adesso pero' devo fare un bel emerge -u system.

 

spero che tu abbia intenzione di usare distcc per compilare tutto....

----------

## CLABART

Perdonatemi: ho fatto tabula rasa della materia grigia! 

E pensare che sono programmatore-analista (in ordine cronologico: cobol, basic, dbase, clipper, db2, html, java, vba -quest'ultimi 3 sono i linguaggi che uso di più), ma con la sintassi di Linux (che non conosco) la quale mi ricorda vagamente il S.O. dell'Amiga (eh quanto tempo è passato!) mi sto accorgendo ora d'essere una vera frana! 

Mah sarà il fatto che, in quest'ultimi tempi, mi sono interessato di più di economia che d'informatica ovvero quest'ultima per me è diventato uno strumento per risolvere i problemi macro-economici.

Ragazzi, abbiate pazienza per un povero vecchio rincoglionito (ahò ho solo 45 anni): datemi una mano.

Per quanto mi ricordo (mi pare che il kernel dell'Amiga avesse molte analogie con quello di Linux) devo far riconoscere al S.O. (mount) la periferica cd rom e poi devo dire "vai alla directory dove c'è il file boot" (chroot), ma quali sono le righe con giusta sintassi?

Claudio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *prada wrote:*   

> spero che tu abbia intenzione di usare distcc per compilare tutto....

 

Chiaramente no  :Razz: 

----------

